# Workmaster 40



## msheron (Nov 24, 2013)

Well I filled out the credit app to get the 0% for 72 months that NH is offering until the end of June. I placed the order also for a Workmaster 40 with a FEL and possible 3rd valve addition to acommodate a grapple bucket down the road.

Got the shuttle drive rather than the HST. After driving the gear driven shuttle shift I really see the $1200 difference in price will go further in getting much needed implement(s) instead.

So hopefully all will go well and a Workmaster 40 coming. I am also looking at RuralKing for the King Kutter flex hitch rotary cutter as well. Like that system and it is well reviewed.

May look to a single plow as well to start breaking up the hard pack soil to start a garden next year and small vineyard.


----------



## Harvey_W (Nov 23, 2013)

Congratulations on your new purchase. You are going to love it!! Please post some pictures when you get it home.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounds like a great tractor! And ditto, post some pictures when you get that baby home!


----------



## msheron (Nov 24, 2013)

Dealer called three days ago and they have the tractor at their Charlotte location and were going to go and get it to bring up and then install the FEL and 3rd valve.

Hopefully early next week will have this on site to begin putting through it's paces.

Will post pictures and give some feedback when I get to use it a bit.


----------



## msheron (Nov 24, 2013)

Talked to the dealer today. Tractor in and having the FEL installed as well as the 3rd valve! Next week delivery of either Monday or Tuesday. Another good thing is that my rotary cutter and middle plow on the way too from RK! 

Almost here!!!!! Getting excited to say the least.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

" Almost here!!!!! Getting excited to say the least. "

Exited here too !! Hope it turns out better than you hope for !!!!!


----------



## msheron (Nov 24, 2013)

Pete I can't wait! Got some work for that tractor to do!


----------



## msheron (Nov 24, 2013)

Okay the dealer called and the FEL is installed and awaiting the 3rd valve delivery so it can be installed too. Then delivery!


----------



## msheron (Nov 24, 2013)

3ed valve on back order until last week of July so the dealer is bringing the tractor on and will put the 3rd valve on when it comes in! Arrives tomorrow morning!


----------



## msheron (Nov 24, 2013)

Well "Lil Blue" came yesterday and I have already put her to work! So far I am happy after just 2 hours in the saddle clearing a section of yard to place a swing/gym for my daughter.

Here is a picture of her and the King Kutter 6' rotary cutter and 14" middle plow.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

I think you're all set now. Lots of work is going to get done. Looks nice, congrats.....


----------



## msheron (Nov 24, 2013)

I think so too Pete! Got enough at least right now to keep me busy for sure!


----------



## BigBoyinMS (Nov 24, 2010)

Congrats on the new tractor. Those LS made NH's are hard to beat! And you've never had more fun working than when you use a FEL with a grapple on it.


----------

